# Getting back to my workbench.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well guys I've actually gotten to where I can transfer from my wheelchair to my chair at my workbench and sit to do some tooling. My focus is to finish the Ferrari 333P for Mike and to complete the conversion of my Car of Tomorrow buck to having an attached wing. I went through some of my in stock stuff, I have a couple of Odysseys, 5 of the Evolution Sprinters (the shovel nose version), the last 2 of the old style sprinter I did, 2 of the low slung Tomy pavement modifieds, 4 Eagles and various long wheelbase NASCARS, all for the 64th scale cars. Anyone wanting them it's first come, first served, money orders or T-Jet stuff trades only. 

The Car of Tomorrow is a generically shaped 1/64th scale body with a raised/attached rear wing. It will have a splitter and support strut detailing and the fins on the rear wing will be represented. I'll get a pic of a test draw this coming week. This is another one of those deals where someone with a sanctioning body wants me to supply a SPEC body, so there it is. 

I have some really nice pics of the Porsche RS LMS car now and may try to do something like that for the Tomy chassis in a month or so. I'm limited to an hour at a time at my workbench so that's all the time I have for it for now. I'm staging a come back but all the setbacks have delayed it for a while, look for me to be back maybe by September.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

HEY!! I'll take two of those Ferraris and I'll pay handsomely for them.

BTW: If anyone would like to know why I love Ferrari so much, turn on the National Geographic channel tonight at 9:00 EST. (check your local listings) Ultimate Factories will be showcasing the Ferrari factory.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> 5 of the Evolution Sprinters (the shovel nose version), the last 2 of the old style sprinter I did...
> Anyone wanting them it's first come, first served, money orders or T-Jet stuff trades only.


Hi Pete,
Welcome back to the workbench :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I would like to have a couple of each of your sprinters for my collection.
ZIG


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayhem, the Ferrari was a gift from Alfa and it's a resin cast. It is absolutely beautiful, and I'm sure he will be happy to have your business. He also sent me a very nice 1967 Galaxie that I'm still debating on working up as a Lorenzen car. I'd really like to have a vacuformable Galaxie for TJ's from that period but finding a suitable build up for the buck is nearly impossible.

Zig, I'm looking for either XT stocker hard bodies, I'd really like to find a couple of the old Mercury Stockers, or TJ stuff like axles and after market wheels.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pete,
Welcome back. Take it easy for a while. We don't want anymore setbacks. I can't wait to see the Ferrari and the Car of tomorrow.

Jerry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Glad to see you back. After reading the post title, I took a walk over to my workbench and kept walking. :freak: There were three to five jobs in various state I started over a year ago and left hanging. If I don't do anything else, I should at least clean up a bit and put away all those pieces and parts so I can recall where they were supposed to be going.  rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is not to gorss anyone out so if you're sqeemish turn away now and don't look at the following pics...









These are pictures of my feet, my right foot took the bulk of the impact and suffered the worst of it. Remember this happened just 8 weeks after I had surgery to repair the tendon in my ankle. The spots that look like freckles are actually iron deposits called tattooing that occures when so much blood gets into the skin tissue that when it fades it leaves the heavy iron elements in the blood as a result. Both of my feet were blown up like basketballs with swelling. Both feet are also about 1" shorter now because of the broken bones and soft tissue damage.




























Both ankles have had two surgeries, the right one I had to have two tendons repaired with cadaver parts, it has a plate and 4 screws. The left one had the external collateral legiment repaired and has 4 metal staples holding the new legament to the bones. I don't have a lot of feeling back yet in my right foot but the left one is OK. Needless to say walking isn't great in the Frankenstein boots I wear when I have to move from chair to mobility device. I think my career as a field goal kicked for the Cowboys is pretty much done as well.

I don't have a pic of my back, but imagine an extension of a butt crack going to about the level of my kidneys with a 4" horizontal "T" at the top. It's pretty ugly right now because it's still healing from the second surgery to fix the position of the plate holding my 4th and 5th lumbar vert together. This is the biggest problem because no matter which position I'm in I'm not comfortable. I've avoided using my doctor given drugs, instead relying on Tylenol and ice packs. The back is just a matter of healing now.

This is what I deal with. I'm sure some of you may have had something similar happen to you before so you know what I'm talking about, healing isn't fun. Dealing with attorny's isn't either and I'm going through that too. It'll be years before this is all hashed out and everything settled. But, when it is, man...will I ever have a great HO layout.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

..and on the other note, here's the nearly completed Ferrari, all it needs is some detail painting and some decals. The Galaxie is beautiful, reminds me of the Matchbox Galaxie I had as a kid that was faster than all of the Hot Wheels cars the rich kids had. I expect sometime next week to be able to get this thing up to Mike King Finally.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Mayhem, the Ferrari was a gift from Alfa and it's a resin cast. It is absolutely beautiful, and I'm sure he will be happy to have your business. He also sent me a very nice 1967 Galaxie that I'm still debating on working up as a Lorenzen car. I'd really like to have a vacuformable Galaxie for TJ's from that period but finding a suitable build up for the buck is nearly impossible.
> 
> Zig, I'm looking for either XT stocker hard bodies, I'd really like to find a couple of the old Mercury Stockers, or TJ stuff like axles and after market wheels.


Thanks, Pete.  

I'll have to try to get in touch with him, I know he doesn't live far away from me.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*welcome back pete!!*

for axles do you want stock width or tough one width. ive got tons of TO axles (JLTO, but they are really good axles). 

if you have any painted sprinters left, let me know, id lke a couple more. 

other than that, take it easy and heal!

mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Standard length Mike, I bent a few....dunno how.  

I think I have one white painted Evolution that don't have the cage painted in yet, it was supposed to be mine but I didn't get to race this series. I'll finish it up and slap some decals on it for ya. 

My oval is on Craigslist for sale for $250, I've already got a couple of interested hits. If it sells I'm going to get another Super International and build a small 2 lane road course for now. I want a couple of those 3" hairpins but have no idea how XT's and TJ's handle them. I'm going to do a city course of San Francisco, and the hairpins will be Lombard Street. I don't think it'll be much elevation changes but I plan a tunnel and everything.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What! No nail polish?*

We missed ya big guy! Glad to hear your getting around a little Pete. One of those Flintstone feet you pictured looks just like mine. Busted my right ankle three times and my arches are so flat my bare footprint looks like one of the old Cal Custom footprint gas pedals.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't take the time to read all this post yet, but I want to say its good to see you back here Pete. Have a good recovery, and the cars are looking great!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Pete...*

Good to see you back in the saddle and I hope your recovery will go FAST. RE: Tomy Hairpin...My experience is that they are a blast with tjets (takes very little practice to master), but the XT's (for me) have been disappointing in the hairpins. They seem to get stuck much too often. Tomy cars zip through nicely. I only run tjets and have had as many as 5 hairpins in an 80" x 36" layout. FUN!... only have one now but I like the degree of dificulty they give you. Makes me feel like I have to "drive" the car, not just pull the trigger. Wider wheelbase cars go through one at a time. Some smaller tjets (like MEV racer bodies) can get through it together!!!! VERY FUN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow Pete, I have those same spots all over both my lower legs/feet too. I thought I had diabetes, doctor said don't worry about them. I did notice they showed up after I quit smoking and gained 30 pounds around 4 years ago.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

TJD, the hairpins are going to be part of the main design features of the track, if I have an elevation change there will be a 1" change between each one with a 9" straight between them. Lombard Street has a total of 5 hairpins, I think 3 would suffice for this track. The route would be:

Start/Finish is heading westbound on Bay Street at Mason. Continue down Bay Street westbound (elevation up change) to Leavonworth and turn left (southbound). Short straight to a 180 degree right onto Francisco, which is another short straight and makes a 90 left back westbound to Hyde and is another elevation change up. 90 degree left on Lombard, which has very short (3" maybe?) straight into the hairpin series. After the hairpins you have a nice straight with a down elevation change to a sharp left turn onto Columbus (more than 90 degrees), a short straight then another sharp right (more than 90 degrees) onto Chestnut. It's all flat out with a 90 degree left at Powell and another back onto Bay. In real life there is about a 400' elevation change, scale I think no more than 6" would be necessary. This will work well on a 12' X 4" board layout. Anyway, here's the general idea...










The overall width would be squeezed to get more length. For scale you could consider each block to be a 15" straight, and most of the corners would be 9" radius corners except for the turns onto and off of Columbus and the 180 degree on Francisco which would be 6" radius. I used to have a computer program that you could design slot car tracks with but that was a long time ago, if someone has that program and could do a general layout and track piece count I would appreciate it. This will be only a 2 lane track. Once I get close to actually start to build this I'll post it in the track section.

The cars would be T-Jets, I would prefer vintage Jags, Cobra's and Ferrari's. Obviously a lack of buildings that would block the view, but a lot of background scenery would be cool. Several companies make SF style row-houses so this is a totally do-able lay out. 

But too much thinking for today...I need a beer and a nap. More later...


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pete McKay
5 of the Evolution Sprinters (the shovel nose version), the last 2 of the old style sprinter I did...
Anyone wanting them it's first come, first served, money orders or T-Jet stuff trades only. 





zig said:


> Hi Pete,
> Welcome back to the workbench :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I would like to have a couple of each of your sprinters for my collection.
> ZIG


Hi Pete,
If you still have a couple of each of your sprinters, I'd offer you a swap for some of my kits...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pete...*



Pete McKay said:


> TJD, the hairpins are going to be part of the main design features of the track... The cars would be T-Jets, I would prefer vintage Jags, Cobra's and Ferrari's.



...Bless your heart.  dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The SFGP track is being built by AJ Hicks. Seems AJ sold his oval to someone and has been looking for a replacement road course. the only difference is he will be using the 6" corners instead of hairpins.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Still though...*



Pete McKay said:


> The cars would be T-Jets, I would prefer vintage Jags, Cobra's and Ferrari's.


....

How can you go wrong?  dave


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I would LOVE to get one of those Ferraris.
Please LMK what I have to do to get one.
(besides giving you a foot massage)EEEEEUUUUUWWWW

Tim Leppert
[email protected]


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Talk to Alfa, his deal. The Ferrari's I plan to run are like the '58 Testarossa and other open cockpit versions.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*58 Testarossa?... ooh !*

That'sa spicey meat-balla Pete. Keep us in the loop on this one. Hmm... I wonder what Mayhem would do with one of these? nd


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Already have one (Tyco S body modified forTjet chassis) and working on a second (modified for M/T body mounts). Both red naturally. the M/T version will have a white and green stripe. 

BTW: With Bruce Gavins down (get well soon, Bruce) I need a couple windshields for the Tyco S Testarossas. Anyone gots one?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> That'sa spicey meat-balla Pete. Keep us in the loop on this one. Hmm... I wonder what Mayhem would do with one of these? nd


First thing he'll do is blast that thing red!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> First thing he'll do is blast that thing red!


Damned skippy!

The only Ferraris that left the factory back then in any color other than Testa Rossa red (the basis of the car's name) were done in green or yellow and done that way because Enzo wis pissed off at someone or it was going to a non-Italian team.

Red is the only color for a Ferrari.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I'm about to buy my first non-Ford I will own since I was 22 years old. I went and drove a pearl yellow Panoz Esperanza today, all I can say is wow. I drove the GT40 and this car impressed me more. Now, if I could get past the $60K price tag...The wife loved it but I think she spotted the seat when I pulled a third gear patch getting on the freeway. We need a truck anyway. 

The T-Jet I want to build will use the Cobra body from RRR I think, of course it'll be black with gold stripes. I decided to keep my oval for now, now that I'm getting around a bit better I'll finish up a couple of outgoing projects and then build up a couple of the cars Greg has sent me. I got some plastic tubing to use as body posts so I have everything I need. 

Mike, the 333P will be done this weekend and will go out in a week, I promise. I'll also throw one of these Karman 917's your way too, you just gotta get your own drivers head.


----------

